# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  (متحف القران)في حرم الامام الرضا

## نبراس،،،

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
اتمنى ان تناال على اعجاابكم  


 


هذا الخط ينسب للامام على سلام الله عليه وهي نسخة ناادره 
 

هذا الخط منسوب للامام الحسن المجتبى سلام الله علييه 
 

هذا الخط ايضا منسوب للامام الحسن 
 



هذا الخط منسوب لاحد الامة سلام الله عليهم 
 

هذا الكتاب في الحقيقه ما ادري ويش قصته 
بس إلى فهمته انه الامام الخميني يتحدث عن النفوود اامريكي 
 


 


الصورة الاصليه لتشبية الاماام علي عليه السلام 
 

سجاده ايرانية نفيسه جدا 
 




 


 


الساعة الشمسية في احد صحوم االامام الرضا 
 



صوره من داخل احدى القاعاات داخل الحرم 
 





تشبيه للامام الرضا في قصة الغزاله والقصه بختصار ان صياد اصطاد غزاله وصادف ان الامام الرضا مر 
على الصياد وبيده الغزاله فخاطبة الغزاله الامام وطلبة منه ان يضمنها عند الصياد حتي يتركهاا
وتدهب لترضع ولديهاا وكل ذلك والصياد لا يعلم ماذا يجري بين الامام والغزاله فخاطب الامام الصياد
وقال له ايها الرجل اترك هذه الغزاله لتذهب وترضع اطفاله وانا اضمن لك عودتهاا فتعجب الصياد من هذا 
الكلام ولكنه ترك الغزاله فذهبت مسرعه وبقى الامام مع الصياد ينتضران عودتهاا وبعد مده عادة الغزاله 
للاماام لكي يسلمهاا للصياد ولكن الصياد تركهاا كرامة 
للامام سلام الله عليه لذلك سمي الامام بضامن الأهو يعني الغزاال 
 

اتمنى ان ترووق لكم هذه الصور حتى لو مو واضحه
لان الزجااج كان يعكس فما تطلع الصووره وضحه
تقبلوو تحيااتي الصاادقه 
دمتم جميعا بالف خيير  
هنااك المزييد بقى مجموعة 1- التحف و الجرات 2- التحف الفلكيه 3- حسينة جمران  

انتظر ردوودكم العطره

----------


## واحد فاضي

*تصوير روعه* 

*وحضور قوي* 

*تقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال* 

*ونسألكم الدعاء والزيارة عند ضامن الجنة* 

*خالص شكر وموفور تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم*

*فمان الله*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يعطيك العافيه


بجد صور رائعه جدا

ومتعوب عليها؟؟

بنتظار بقية الصور الي أكيد 


بتكون مميزه
*

----------


## همس الصمت

صور في قمة الروعه
والتصوير واضح الحمدلله
والحمدلله إن شفنا الصور 
والله يكتب لينا يارب
ونروح نزور الامام الرضا
ونشوف كل هالاماكن الحلوة ..
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي 
وفي إنتظار للمزيد من الصور ..
موفق لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

.. 

روووعهـ

حلوووين مره الصور

يعطيك العافييهـ خيي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله فيك ..

ولو حاط على الصور اسمك وعنوان الموقع ..

يكون افضل ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## الفجر 110

هيك العمل و الا بلاش  
صور رائعة وجميلة جدا  
في ميزان الاعمال انشاء الله  
اخوك " صانع الخبز "

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *تصوير روعه* 
> 
> *وحضور قوي*  
> *تقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال*  
> *ونسألكم الدعاء والزيارة عند ضامن الجنة*  
> *خالص شكر وموفور تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم* 
> 
> *فمان الله*



 
واحد فاضي
اهلا بك اخي العزييز 
والروعه تكمن في وجوودك في هذه الصفحه 
كل الشكر لك ولطيبتك
تحياتي الصاادقه لك
دمت بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *الله يعطيك العافيه*
> *بجد صور رائعه جدا*
> *ومتعوب عليها؟؟*
> *بنتظار بقية الصور الي أكيد* 
> *بتكون مميزه*



 
بحرالعجائب
مشكووره خييه على
 هذه الزياره الطيبه
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> صور في قمة الروعه
> 
> والتصوير واضح الحمدلله
> والحمدلله إن شفنا الصور 
> والله يكتب لينا يارب
> ونروح نزور الامام الرضا
> ونشوف كل هالاماكن الحلوة ..
> الله يرزقكم الوصوول يارب
> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي 
> ...



 
همس الصمت
مشكووره خييه 
على هذه الزياره العطره 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول
تحياتي لكم
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> .. 
> 
> روووعهـ
> 
> حلوووين مره الصور
> 
> يعطيك العافييهـ خيي



 
اسيرة شوق
اهلا بك خييه 
ومشكووره على 
هذي الطله الطيبه
تحياتي لكم
 دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  
> يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله فيك ..
> 
> ولو حاط على الصور اسمك وعنوان الموقع ..
> للاسف حاولت بس ما اعرف 
> 
> يكون افضل ..
> ...



 
شبكة الناصرة
اهلا بك اخي العزييز 
مشكوور على تعطييرك
 هذه الصفحه
تحياتي لك
دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هيك العمل و الا بلاش 
> 
> صور رائعة وجميلة جدا  
> في ميزان الاعمال انشاء الله  
> 
> اخوك " صانع الخبز "



 
صانع الخبز
مشكوور اخي العزييز
 على هذي الطله الجمييله 
تقبل تحياتي 
دمت بخيير

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آل محمد
ماشاء الله 

*نبراس ..*
تسلم يدينك خيي الصوووور بجد لاغبااار عليها روووووعه 
يعطيك العاااافيه ،،وننتظر الباااقي 
طماااعه هاااا  :embarrest: 
وربي يتقبل منكم زيارتكم ان شاء الله
دمت وداااام ابدااااعك 
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## علي pt

*روووووووووووووعة*

*بارك الله فيك أخي نبراس على هيك صور*
*والله يتقبل منكم الزيارة والأعمال*
*ورزقنا الله واياكم الوصول و العود ثم العود*


*بانتظار كل جديد*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> 
> ماشاء الله  
> *نبراس ..*
> تسلم يدينك خيي الصوووور بجد لاغبااار عليها روووووعه 
> من دوقكم
> يعطيك العاااافيه ،،وننتظر الباااقي 
> طماااعه هاااا 
> ...



فرح 
تشكرااتي الداائمه
 لك ولطيب تواجدك
دمتي بخييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *روووووووووووووعة*
> 
> 
> *بارك الله فيك أخي نبراس على هيك صور*
> *والله يتقبل منكم الزيارة والأعمال*
> *ورزقنا الله واياكم الوصول و العود ثم العود*
> *ياارب* 
> 
> 
> *بانتظار كل جديد*



 
اخي علي
 الروعه تكمن في توااجدك العطر 
كل الشكر لك تقبل تحياتي 
دمت بخيير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الصوررر روووعه عن جد
ذكرررتني بزياارة المتحف كااان رووعه عن جد
بس كاان ممنووع التصويرر :( ولااا صوورة شي اهئ اهئ 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه اخووي على هيييك طررح في ميزان اعمالك 
لا خلا ولا عدم من فضلك وكرمك وتزويدك لناا بالصوور الرااائعه
والله يرزقنااا ويااكم الوصل والعود ثم العوود 
وزيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخره 
موفق لكل خيرررر وصلاااح
دمت بود

----------


## أمينه

صور رائعه أخي* نبراس* يسلم ايدينك 

والله يعطيك ألف عافيه 

نسألك الدعاء  


تقبل تحياتي 


هذه أنا 

أمينه

----------


## اصالة الشرق

شكرا على الصور الحلووووووووووة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*وش هالصور اللي تجنننن*
*بصرااحه روووعه ومرتبه*
*شوقتنا نشووف هالاماكن الحلوه*
*ان شاء الله ربي يكتب لنا زيارة ضامن الجنان عليه السلام*
*ونزور هالامااااكن اللي عرفتنا عليها*
*تسلم اخوي نبراس ؛؛؛ ع هييك تصوير جمييل*
*ولاتنسانا من دعائك في البقاع المقدسة*
*وماننحرم من المزيد*
*فنحن بانتظاارهـ*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> الصوررر روووعه عن جد
> شكر شكر هذا من دوقكم
> ذكرررتني بزياارة المتحف كااان رووعه عن جد
> بس كاان ممنووع التصويرر :( ولااا صوورة شي اهئ اهئ 
> صح كان ممنوع التصوير بس الان بالجواال مسمووح 
> وقت الي انا رحت كانت الناس كلهاا تصور
> ...



عوامية صفوانية
يسعدني توااجدك في صفحااتي 
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> صور رائعه أخي* نبراس* يسلم ايدينك 
> وايديينش
> 
> والله يعطيك ألف عافيه  
> نسألك الدعاء
> انا اوج لدعاائكم 
> 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي  
> ...



 
أمينه
كل الشكر لك خييه ولزيارتكم 
تقبلي تحيااتي
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> شكرا على الصور الحلووووووووووة



 
اصالة الشرق
شكرا على الزياره الطيبه 
دمتيبخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وش هالصور اللي تجنننن*
> *بصرااحه روووعه ومرتبه*
> *هذا من دووقكم الرفييع*
> *شوقتنا نشووف هالاماكن الحلوه*
> *ان شاء الله ربي يكتب لنا زيارة ضامن الجنان عليه السلام*
> *ونزور هالامااااكن اللي عرفتنا عليها*
> *الله يرزقكم الوصوول ياارب* 
> ...



شذى الزهراء
كل الشكرلك خييه ولزياارتك العطره 
والله يرزقنا وايااكم الوصوول لتلك الامااكم الشريفه
تحيااتي لكم 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

متحف القرآن أني عجبني الدور التحتي أكثر من الفوقي 
بس في حاجه مميزه فيه ماصورتها 
أني بالنسبه ليي وقفت عندها طويل أتأمل لروعة الفكره وجمال التصميم 
مجسم لوجه الإمام الخميني 
هي أجمل ماعرض في المتحف 
بالنسبه لمتحف السجاد>>چان خليت كل قسم بوحده زيادة تشويق 

أخ نبراس عندي طلب خاص جدا :
بصفتك زائر في مشهد الرضا أمانه لو فيها كلافه نسألك الدعاء 
وتسأل عن قرب مولاي أبا الحسن في قضاء حاجتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> متحف القرآن أني عجبني الدور التحتي أكثر من الفوقي 
> بس في حاجه مميزه فيه ماصورتها 
> أني بالنسبه ليي وقفت عندها طويل أتأمل لروعة الفكره وجمال التصميم 
> مجسم لوجه الإمام الخميني 
> هي أجمل ماعرض في المتحف 
> بالنسبه لمتحف السجاد>>چان خليت كل قسم بوحده زيادة تشويق 
> 
> أخ نبراس عندي طلب خاص جدا :
> بصفتك زائر في مشهد الرضا أمانه لو فيها كلافه نسألك الدعاء 
> وتسأل عن قرب مولاي أبا الحسن في قضاء حاجتي




حساسه بزياده
مشكووره خييه على هذي الطله 
صحيح كلامكم المجسم هذا شيء رهييييب
فعلا بس للاسف ما صورته لكن وقفت اتامله كثير لروعته 
(للاسف انا رجعت الحين لكن ثقي بان طلبكم مجااب 
ان شاء الله اعتدمي خلال يومين
 اوصي من يطلب لكم عند الامام سلام الله عليه )
تقبلي تحيااتي 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك ياعلي ابن موسى...

روووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي قمي على هيك مجهود
اعمال مقبوله ...
حوائج مقضيه بحق باب الحوائج علي ابن موسى

موفق لكل خيير وصلاح
دمت كما انت بحب الخير للجميع...

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام عليك ياعلي ابن موسى...
> 
> روووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي قمي على هيك مجهود
> اعمال مقبوله ...
> حوائج مقضيه بحق باب الحوائج علي ابن موسى
> 
> ...



 
دمعة طفله يتيمه
كل الشكر لك خييه 
على هذه المتاابعه
تحياتي اقدمهاا لكم 
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## شامة ع الوجه

يسلمو أخ نبراس على الصور الحلو 

بس أني ما رحت متحف القرآن 

إن شاء الله المره الجايه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
ماشاء الله ... 

صور طاهرة وتصوير مُبارك ....وعدسة ولائية رائعة .... 

بارك الله فيك أخوي ..وجعله الله ذخيرة لك إلى يوم الدين بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...

تقبل الله زيارتكم وأعمالكم ..وجدد سفركم ورزقنا وإياكم الشرف بالوصول إلى تلك البقاع الطاهرة ..

ببركاتهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..

 
سلمتم وسلمت عدستكم الموالية المُرتقية بارتقاء الأُفق النيّر ... 
اسأل الله أن يزيد قلبك طُهراً بحبِ من هم النور.. 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسلمو أخ نبراس على الصور الحلو 
> 
> بس أني ما رحت متحف القرآن 
> 
> إن شاء الله المره الجايه



شامة ع الوجه
اهلا بك خييه اشكر لك هذه الزياره 
وان شاء الله السنه الله يرزقكم الوصوول 
تحياتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
>  وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> ماشاء الله ... 
> 
> صور طاهرة وتصوير مُبارك ....وعدسة ولائية رائعة ....
> 
>  
> ...



 
دمعة على السطور
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره العطره 
واشكرك كثيرا لدعاائك الطااهر 
تقبلي خاالص تحياتي 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## أموله

بارك الله فيك 

يسلموو

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بارك الله فيك 
> 
> يسلموو



أموله 
الله يباارك فيكِ
اشكر لك هذه الزيااره 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا على الصور الروعه 
تحياتي 
مضراوي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسلموا على الصور الروعه 
> تحياتي 
> مضراوي



 

كل الشكر لك ولزياارتك العطره 
دم بخيير

----------


## سفر

يسلموووووووووووو على هالصور الرووعه اعجبتني هالصوررره اكثيرر يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسلموووووووووووو على هالصور الرووعه اعجبتني هالصوررره اكثيرر يعطيك العاافيه



 
الله يعاافيكم يارب 
تحياتي لكم دمتي بخيير

----------

